# what echinodorus sp is this?



## AndrewB (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry for the bad photo...

any idea what this is? It was a random ech. species from my lfs...

thanks
andrew


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

One possibility is 'kleiner bär'


----------

